# How many?!? LED light question



## bombbudpuffa (Oct 21, 2007)

How many of these would I need per plant? I just bought one then thought "dang, do I need more than 1 for 1 plant?"


----------



## Stoney Bud (Oct 21, 2007)

bombbudpuffa said:
			
		

> How many of these would I need per plant? I just bought one then thought "dang, do I need more than 1 for 1 plant?"


 
It says it's only 65 lumens.Light Output
> 65 Lumen



If you take the 3,000 lumens per/sq ft of plants, 65 lumens isn't going to get you very far man.

If the light was at 1" from the plant maybe...

I'd like to see the results you get using this light.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Oct 21, 2007)

> If you take the 3,000 lumens per/sq ft of plants, 65 lumens isn't going to get you very far man.


Hey Stoney. I don't think that equation works for leds. I think you measure them in something called MCDs(???) like you don't measure the light color of leds by kelvin but nanometers(???). Now, i'm not positive about this. I just think I read that somewhere, that you don't go by lumen output.


----------



## JerseyFreshB (Oct 21, 2007)

I'm interested.... If you can find the info again I'd like to read it


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Oct 21, 2007)

> LEDGrowLights provide a higher fraction of  light in the peak areas of the spectrum of chlorophyll absorption.   You should use enough LED lighting to produce 30% of the lux or ft-cd levels produced by metal halide lights, or 25-35% of the wattage per square foot you are using for MH lighting.


Heres a link.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Oct 21, 2007)

I'd need around 5 of these imo to do anything substantial.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Oct 21, 2007)

bombbudpuffa said:
			
		

> Hey Stoney. I don't think that equation works for leds. I think you measure them in something called MCDs(???) like you don't measure the light color of leds by kelvin but nanometers(???). Now, i'm not positive about this. I just think I read that somewhere, that you don't go by lumen output.


 
Plant lumens are very close to human sight lumens. The lumen measurement is the amount of light that strikes a globe at exactly one foot distance. This is the method used by the lighting industry to express light output.

LED's are a more efficient method of lighting, but the output in plant lumens would be the same to the plant regardless of the source of the light.

I can see now that I'm going to have to knuckle under and research the light measurement of LED's in regards to plants.

NASA is doing a major study on this. I'll get back with you on what I find, man.

I'm seeing major grow rooms with LED's in just a few years...

One of the engineers that works with me has about 100 books on lighting. I'll wade through some of them and see if I find anything that pertains to LED's. I doubt it, cause most of it is about industrial lighting...


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Oct 21, 2007)

> I'm seeing major grow rooms with LED's in just a few years


I'm going to invest around $75 in leds. If all goes well you may see one in a few months! Tax time is coming baby!!!


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Oct 21, 2007)

> I'd need around 5 of these imo to do anything substantial.


Uhhh...make that 25...lol.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Oct 21, 2007)

bombbudpuffa said:
			
		

> I'd need around 5 of these imo to do anything substantial.


 


			
				Your link said:
			
		

> 25-35% of the wattage per square foot you are using for MH lighting.


 
If your light puts out 65 watts, then you have 16.25% of the light of a 400 watt HID. If you need 35% to match, then you need 140 watts of LED's to come to that. That would be two of them. That would cover the same sq ft as a 400 if his calculations are accurate. However, the all-blue spectrum should be amended with some reds.

Don't take this to the bank yet. I have to get into this more.


----------



## Pot Belly (Oct 21, 2007)

Hey - those things are NEAT!  I want one, or two, or three.........  The price is high, but I bet in 5 years, more and more LED grow lights will be used as the price for these lights comes down.

The heat issue (or lack of it) is a major plus for these lights.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Oct 21, 2007)

> then you need 140 watts of LED's to come to that.


The ones in the link are 4.5 watts. I'd need quite a few of them.


----------



## octobong007 (Oct 21, 2007)

the ones your looking at have a colored filter over them...if they work as good as these... finding the right filter would be most easiest way to build a colored board with clear lights.  since that filter only lets thru "blue" light (for vegitation), should be able to come up with stronger lights.  just a thought.  if that dont make sense, i understand there may reasons it dont. this light is red by the way.  :48: back to you bro


----------



## JerseyFreshB (Oct 21, 2007)

Hey BBP, are you going to be using all LED's or are you going to use LED's as supplemental lighting?


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Oct 21, 2007)

JerseyFreshB said:
			
		

> Hey BBP, are you going to be using all LED's or are you going to use LED's as supplemental lighting?


Looks like supplemental but we'll see. Like I said, i'm going to experiment with a few first. May be a lil down the road before I get to it. I still have to veg under a halogen to show it can give good results(forgot who I promised)first. I'll keep everyone updated because I am a cultivation junkie so who knows.


----------



## Rdrose (Oct 22, 2007)

From what I read on that website, seems to me that my 400w HPS system that I just ordered may be obsolete fairly soon... 

Also, the enhanced output blue might be a good supplement to the 400w system?????  If I'm reading this right...


----------



## Runbyhemp (Oct 22, 2007)

Lookin forward to see how you get on B, been looking at LED's myself.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Oct 22, 2007)

These are the colors you should buy if you're looking into these also-660/630/470/420nm. The 600s are red and the 400s are blue. 660 and 420 being the best.


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Nov 8, 2007)

yo bbp i seen this and thought you might be intrested in it.....http://www.htgsupply.com/growlighttypes.asp?categoryID=1&subcategoryID=168


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Nov 8, 2007)

BluntFullOfKush said:
			
		

> yo bbp i seen this and thought you might be intrested in it.....http://www.htgsupply.com/growlighttypes.asp?categoryID=1&subcategoryID=168


 
I think I'm gunna order me up some of those soon  

that's the cat's a-- , those LED spotlights :hubba:


----------

